# عاجل : المقاومة السورية ، (الجيش الحر الموالي للنظام)



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

*المقاومة السورية أول تنظيم شعبي مسلح بالتنسيق مع قوى الجيش والأمن ، وهي حالياً مجموعة محدودة العدد تقوم بنشاطها في ريف اللاذقية الشمالي (شمال الساحل السوري) ، الساحل منطقة آمنة تقريباً لكن هناك خط اشتباك في ريف الحفة البعيد الذي لم يتحرر وهذا الخط على حدود قرى موالية ، فكان هذا التنظيم المكون من كل المذاهب والأديان (بعكس الجيش الكر الطائفي ذو أسماء الكتائب الطائفية)  لمساعدة الجيش وحماية القرى ، يساند الحواجز وحرر مدرسة كانت معسكراً للجيش الكر وله بعض النشاطات رغم حداثة عهده : *





*صورة لرجلين من المقاومة السورية مع محافظ اللاذقية وآخرين يدعسون علم الانتداب الفرنسي تحت الأقدام :*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

*أرجو عدم نقل الموضوع للقسم العام لأنه سيكون لأخبار العمليات وتطورات هذا التنظيم على ذمة صفحتهم الرسمية .*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

*لن أعود للعمليات السابقة سأنشر آخر عملية ذكرتها الصفحة الرسمية للتنظيم على ذمتها قبل 10 ساعات من لحظة هذه المشاركة أي في مساء الأمس وساتابع في هذا الموضوع نشر ما يتم مستقبلاً  :

الآن في هذه الأثناء ومن حوالي أربع ساعات تقوم المقاومة السورية بواجبها الوطني وتشتبك مع مجموعات إرهابية مسلحة في ريف اللاذقية وتقتل عدداً كبيراً من الإرهابيين.
كما استشهد بطلين من أبطال المقاومة السورية وجرح أربعة.
الدعاء للمقاومة السورية بالنصر وللجرحى بالشفاء وللشهداء بالرحمة.

*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

*شبكة أخبار إدلب الخضراء المؤيدة تؤكد :


عاجل | اللاذقية : 

مراسل شبكة أخبار إدلب الخضراء المؤيدة في اللاذقية : 

العصابات الإرهابية المسلحة تهاجم بالمئات عدد من القرى المحيطة بناحية ربيعة قرب الحدود التركية ، و بالتحديد قرى المزرعة و بيت عوان و القساطل .. 

و أسود المقاومة السورية الشعبية المسلحة يهبون لتلبية الواجب و يشتبكون مع الإرهابيين و يقتلون أكثر من 45 إرهابي حتى الآن ، و استشهاد 2 من أسود المقاومة و وصول عدة سيارات إسعاف إلى اللاذقية تضم جرحى المقاومة و الأهالي .. 

و فقدان الاتصال مع عدد من الشباب من أهالي القرى و مصيرهم مجهول .. 

و من أسماء قتلى الإرهابيين : 

# أحمد وليد رحال 
# سليم محمد فاتو 
# ابراهيم عبد الله فاتو 
# علاء أنور ياسين 

كما قامت مجموعة من المقاومة بنصب كمين للإرهابيين على طريق القساطل و كمين على طريق كسب و أسرت قياديين للإرهابيين و قتلت و جرحت العشرات الذين فروا بجثث رفاقهم إلى الحدود التركية حيث وصلت عدة سيارات إسعاف تركية لإجلائهم .. 

يتزامن هذا مع قصف مركز و كثيف لقواتنا المدفعية و المدفعية الصاروخية على أوكار الإرهاب في ناحية سلمى و ناحية ربيعة و قرى المريج و الكرت و الناجية و مرعند وصولا للحدود السورية التركية مع تحليق طائرات بدون طيار لنقل تحركات المسلحين و نتج عن القصف قتل ما لا يقل عن 20 إرهابي و جرح العشرات .. 

في المدينة الحياة طبيعية مع توتر عام بسبب ما يشهده الريف و ما يسرب من أخبار أمنية عن دخول كميات كبيرة من السلاح لأحياء الصليبة و السكنتوري و الرمل الجنوبي و الضلاعنة و قنينص .. 

و كانت القوى الأمنية قد صادرت عدة سيارات مليئة بالسلاح في الأيام الماضية كانت في طريقها للمدينة أكبرها قرب معسكر التدريب الجامعي .. 

و بسبب هذا ازداد عدد الحواجز العسكرية في المدينة و تفتيش دقيق على حاجز الجامعة في باب المدينة ..
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

*متابعة​*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

*صفحة اللاذقية الآن :
هدوء حذر يسود طريق اللاذقية كسب _ البسيط والقرى القريبة من قرية المزرعة بعد سيطرة اللجان الشعبية على الموقف .بعد أن تم استرجاع المزرعة وبيت صبيرة وقتل عدد كبير من المسلحين في الأشتباكات

فيما استشهد عدد من اللجان الشعبية عرف منهم :

الشهيد البطل / هشام اسماعيل / ...

وإصابة البطل خلدون ديوب
و البطل فادي كريشات وعدد آخر من شباب اللجان الشعبية هناك عدد من المفقودين من شباب اللجان الشعبية نتمنى السلامة لهم جميعا 

فيما قتل رئيس المجموعة الارهابية المدعو ,,أحمد رحال ,, قائد ما يسمى بكتيبة الهجرة 
واعتقال 5 من الارهابيين المسلحين بالاضافة الى مقتل العشرات من المسلحين وقد تم سحب جثث بعضهم للتعرف عليها من قبل الجهات المختصة*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

*ثلاث منشورات من صفحة المقاومة السورية :

١ - ترقبوا مساء تفاصيل العملية التي قام بها أبناء المقاومة السورية مساء السبت في منطقة ربيعة


٢ - المقاومة السورية تشيع شهداءها صباح اليوم الأحد
==============================

شيعت اليوم المقاومة السورية شهداءها الذين قضوا أمس في معركة ضارية واجهوا فيها الإرهابيين في منطقة ربيعة، والشهداء هم:
1- سومر عز الدين هرمز- الدفلة- البسيط
2- هشام أديب اسماعيل- بيت فارس- بللوران
3- عدنان إبراهيم اسماعيل- بيت فارس- بللوران
4- نمير عطا غريب- حمام- السرسكية
5- روميل فؤاد ديبو- مشقيتا
6- شادي يونس منصور- خربة الجوزية

تحيطكم المقاومة السورية علماً أن مقابل هؤلاء الشهداء الستة كان هنالك أكثر من مئة إرهابي قُتل فطساً وأرسل إلى جهنم على يد هؤلاء الأبطال، وتعدكم أنها لن تتوانى في تطهير هذه الأرض الشريفة من دنس هؤلاء المجرمين الخائنين.


٣ - المقاومة السورية ستنتقم لشهيدها روميل فؤاد ديبو
===============================

تلقت المقاومة السورية مساء أمس اتصالاً من المقاوم البطل روميل فؤاد ديبو الذي فُقدَ في أرض المعركة وأخبرهم أنه بخير وهو بمنزل أحد الأهالي في منطقة ربيعة، واليوم صباحاً وُجدَ مذبوحاً من الوريد إلى الوريد ومرمياً قرب محطة الكهرباء عند مفرق البسيط.
المقاومة السورية تعد أبناءها أنها ستحقق للوصول إلى هذا البيت وتحرقه عن بكرة أبيه وبمن فيه انتقاماً لشهيدها البطل روميل ولكل من تسول له نفسه العبث بأمن هذا الوطن.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*تفاصيل العملية التي قام بها أبناء المقاومة السورية مساء السبت في منطقة ربيعة (المنطقة في شمال الساحل السوري وهو مركز عمل المقاومة السورية ، والساحل كله آمن ما عدا مناطق وعرة في ريف الحفة المحررة التي كانت معقلهم الوحيد في كل الساحل وبقيت مناطق وعرة وحدودية مع تركيا تشكل مركزاً لهجمات لا قيمة لها)
 ====================================
 تلقت المقاومة اتصالاتً من أهالي قرى "بيت ملق" و"بيت صبيرة" و"المزرعة" حيث بلغنا الأهالي عن وجود مسلحين قاموا بالهجوم على هذه القرى يبلغ عددهم حوالي 250 مسلح، وتمدهم مؤازرة كبرى من منطقة ربيعة.
 بعثت المقاومة السورية مجموعة من مقاتليها توقفت عند حاجز لرجال بلباس مدني، فقالوا لنا: "نحن معكم نريد منكم أن تخلضونا من المسلحين" فإذا به كمين غادر نصبه العصابات المسلحة، وح**صل اشتباك ناري بين المجموعتين.
 أرسلت المقاومة السورية مجموعة ثانية لمؤازرة المجموعة الأولى فتمكن المقاومون من قتل كل المسلحين الذين نصبوا هذا الحاجز والبالغ عددهم 8 أشخاص.
 استمرت مجموعات المقاومة السورية بالتقدم في الأحراج الجبلية، واستطاعن أن تقلب المعادلة على رؤوس الإرهابيين فكبدتهم خسائر فادحة على رأسها أميرهم "أحمد رحال" وأكثر من 25 مسلح إرهابي، رغم أن أسلحة المقاومة عبارة عن بندقية روسية فقط بينما يتسلح الإرهابيون برشاشات 500 ودوشكا وقواذف أر بي جي.
 وصلت المجموعة الثالثة من المقاومة السورية وتمكن أبطال المقاومة من ضرب 5 سيارات تابعة للجيش الكر يستخدمونها لنقل الطعام والمواد التموينية لعناصرهم، وكذلك تم ضرب سيارة جيب تابعة للجيش الكر، وهي في الصورة أدناه.
 بعد إتمام العملية وانسحاب رجال المقاومة السورية قام الإرهابيون بخطف 6 أشخاص مدنيين من قرية "بيت صبيرة"، فعاود أبطال المقاومة الدخول واستطاعوا تحريرهم وسحب شهداء المقاومة الذين بلغ عددهم 6 شهداء مقابل أكثر من 100 قتيل من المجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة من أعداء الوطن والدين.
 والحمد لله ناصر المؤمنين ومخزي الكافرين*

*صور لبيت كان مركز عمليات للمسلحين ، والسيارة المذكورة في التقرير :*
*

*

*الصورة الثانية :*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*صورة لشباب المقاومة السورية يتناولون طعامهم :*
*

*

*وصورة لهم في الاستعداد للمعارك :*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 أغسطس 2012)

*عن شبكة دمشق الإخبارية التي هي من أهم الصفحات :

بيان للمقاومة السورية في اللاذقية:

بيان حول عمليات التصدي لميليشيا ما يسمى بالجيش الحر في ريق اللاذقية في قرية قسطل معاف والقرى المحيطة:
-----------------------------------
بعد ان قامت قوى الجيش العربي السوري مدعومة بقوى المقاومة السورية المسلحة بتحرير حاجز الفرللق ومركز البث التلفزيوني حاولت العصابات الإرهابية المسلحة اقتحام مديرية الناحية في قسطل معاف، بعدما أشعلت حريقاً كبيراً على الطريق الواصل بين مفرق البسيط وقسطل معاف، فتصدت قوات الأمن وقوات حفظ النظام التابعة لمديرية الناحية لها، وقامت المقاومة السورية بمؤازرتها حيث أمَّنت مفرق السرايا ومفرق المزرعة، وتقدمت باتجاه ناحية قسطل معاف تدريجياً أثناء المداهمات.
بدأت المعارك من حوالي السادسة صباحاً وحتى التاسعة صباحاً وتم تحرير مركز الناحية من ميليشيا ما يسمى بالجيش الحر الارهابية، وتمت ملاحقة الارهابيين في عدة أماكن حيث تمكن كثير منهم من الفرار باتجاه منطقة ربيعة، لكن تم قتل ستة من أخطر الإرهابيين، و استشهاد عنصر من قوى الأمن العسكري.
على صعيد آخر تم تحرير عدة عائلات قادمة من محافظة حلب كانت ستختطف من قبل الإرهابيين، بينهم 5 نساء و11 طفل، وهم الآن بعهدة المقاومة السورية التي ستوصلهم إلى وجهتهم وإلى أقرب منطقة آمنة.
جدير بالذكر أن القوات الوطنية المشتركة (الجيش والقوى الأمنية والمقاومة السورية) استطاعت أن تحرر طريق عام اللاذقية كسب، وسنوافيكم بالصور لاحقاً.

كلنا مقاومة 
عمار
*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 أغسطس 2012)

*بالتعاون الوثيق بين الجيش العربي السوري والمقاومة السورية تم دحر الجماعات الإرهابية التي حاولت احتلال مركز الناحية في قسطل معاف (ريف اللاذقية الشمالي مركز المقاومة السورية) والتي تراجعت باتجاه ربيعة، وتم تكبيدها خسائر فادحة من جرحى وقتلى.
 وتم تحرير قسطل معاف بالكامل.
 وجرح اثنان من عناصر الأمن العسكري ونقلوا إلى المشفى في اللاذقية.*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 أغسطس 2012)

*رجال المقاومة السورية عند مفرق قريتي المزرعة وبيت ملق بعد تحرير ناحية قسطل معاف من المسلحين الاثنين.*


----------



## V mary (22 أغسطس 2012)

*هو النهار دة  فعلا نائب رئيس الوزراء لمح ان الاسد ممكن يستقيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
علي العموم ربنا معاكم ويسترها عليكم​*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 أغسطس 2012)

*أختي د.قدري جميل هو رجل شريف معارض أمضى سنوات عمره في السجون ، لكن الانفتاح والإصلاح أطلقه وبات قائداً لتجمع التيار الثالث لأجل سوريا ، ووزيراً للتجارة الداخلية ، ونائباً لرئيس الوزراء للشؤون الاقتصادية .*

*كان يقيم مؤتمراً مع د.علي حيدر وهو أيضاً معارض ونفس القصة وهو وزير الدولة لشؤون المصالحة الوطنية ، اشترطا الإجابة على مراسل العبرية السافل مقابل تعهده بعدم تحريف الكلام فقال أكيد أكيد طبعاً ، فقال د.قدري جميل : كل شيء مطروح بالحوار .*

*العربية أضافت من عندها بما في ذلك تنحي الأسد .*

*يعني مسخرة ما بعدها مسخرة ، وهؤلاء المعارضان يعرفان زيف العربية وطلبا عدم التحريف ومع ذلك لا حياة لمن تنادي .*


----------



## V mary (22 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرًا اخي انطاكي علي التوضيح
وربنا معاكم​*


----------

